# Yet another machining and assembly video.



## popnrattle (Mar 15, 2012)

This one shows machining flywheel clearance on the connecting rod and the assembly of the built-up flywheels. Later, Rick.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewgqtt8pEmg[/ame]


----------



## gabby (Mar 16, 2012)

;D wow the machining is beauuutiful, and your background music ain't to bad either, any chance of seeing what makes music like that pleeeaase.
Cheers
Graham


----------

